# Coleman Trail Bikes



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Has anyone used any of the modern Coleman Tote-Goats? (You know, the ones at almost all the outdoor stores now)

CT200, BT200, CC's, etc??


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I just repaired a clutch on one.
From day one the second you started the cheap engine it would want to take off. 
The spring in the centrifugal clutch was so weak the shoes of the clutch were being thrown out and trying to engage the clutch, even at idle. Clutch got so hot in 15 seconds of idle you couldn’t even touch it.
I wanted it out of my shop so quickly I did not wait for a new clutch.
I took the clutch apart, removed about an inch of spring, and wrestled it back together.
Worked great, zero repair cost for my buddy, and perma-grin on his son’s face.
At least until the cheap engine, cheap tires, or other cheap parts fail.
You get what you pay for.
Save your money and buy a Rokon.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My girls and the neighbor boys went in on one together 4 years ago. I believe it had a Robin (Subaru) 7 hp engine. They have ridden that thing all over Tooele County. The neighbor boy put a new engine in it 6 months ago and replaced bald tires, but that thing is still going strong. They put 4 people on it at a time, quite funny actually......


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

For a neighborhood toy they will give you some laughs.
I assumed( shouldn’t have,sorry) that Random was asking about it for hunting purposes.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There's a guy on Youtube who put a supercharger on a Harbor Freight Predator engine... 70HP!!! Put that in a tote-goat :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

shaner said:


> Save your money and buy a Rokon.


Late 70s my dad hunted with a guy who had a Rokon. My dad had a Honda Trail 90, with the biggest rear sprocket I've ever seen. It geared it down to an absolute crawl in first gear. He could go nearly everywhere the Rokon could go, and alot easier in some places. Rokons are bulky and no suspension in the early ones, so it was a rough ride wrestling it around the rough terrain.

They used to hunt the north mountain above Alpine back before it was turned into a wilderness area. Ride right up to the granite treeline and hunt.

-DallanC


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Remember the days of chained up military surplus Jeeps and no rules?
You could pretty much keep going until the snow coming up over the hood blocked your vision.
I was just a little kid but super lucky to live at the tail end of those days.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

How about a Dodge WDX. I'd kill for one of those today.

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I just wanted something to cruise around our property for fun. I don't hunt where you could take something motorized so this would be more to dink around the mountain on


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Honda Monkey.

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DallanC said:


> Honda Monkey.
> 
> -DallanC


At that point it's a used 450f lol.

Or 5 Colemans.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

They are quite torquey, if you keep it on flat ground and take care of it you’ll get your moneys worth.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I bought one for my kids (80cc) and it tops out at 22Mph or thereabouts but it won’t move with me on it (235lbs).

I’ve been thinking of building my own to play with at camp because it isn’t always convenient to carry my dirt bikes. 

The frames aren’t terribly expensive. And you could really make something cool that you really want.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

RandomElk16 said:


> Has anyone used any of the modern Coleman Tote-Goats? (You know, the ones at almost all the outdoor stores now)
> 
> CT200, BT200, CC's, etc??


I have a couple buddies that bought several each. One of them put a torque converter on his and he flies all around the dirt roads on it. They are a lot of fun for just cruising around.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I’m not sure of options/models but I weigh almost 245 and the one I repaired for my buddy hauls me around easily.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

One of these just hit KSL for sale today.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I had a Yamaha TW200 for years--geared low with the luggage rack and an under skid plate--> it's a wonderful huntin rig. Lot's of single track along the wasatch front


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

The TW200 is an excellent bike!
I’m still waiting for Yamaha to come out of the dark ages with that rear drum though.


----------

